# Need Some Advice About Low Tech Plants



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

i have a 180g piranha tanked that is highly overstocked i have a few fake plants and big piece of driftwood and one amazon sword and a fake tree stump. one of my fake trees in the front corner of my tank right below my power head seems to always be surrounded by fish crap. i was looking to do a carpet look on that corner of my tank and use java moss to cover the fake tree and carpet the floor around it. thus all the waste that is built up in that corner during my weekly water changes can be absorbed used by the plants and java moss carpet.

my light setup is 2 36" Marineland double bright leds that goes the length of my tank. i know the lighting power isnt enough for the amazon sword but the rest should be able to survive in with those conditions. I have black tahitian moon sand substrate running two 2017 ehiem classic filters.

what i want to know what will be the best options to use to carpet the that portion of the tank that will be easy to maintain and will not over run my tank. also will the java moss help control nitrate levels in the tank.

i am new to this planted tank scene as well as the whole aquarium hobby, but i was told that some live plants will help keep water parameters in check as well as increase the beauty of the tank.

any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

i use saggitaria subulata as a cover in my tank; grass like, easy to take care of. java moss will help control nitrate in the tank as any live plant will. i love planted tanks, if they are taken care of properly they can end up amazingly beautiful.


----------

